# Cozumel Dive Video



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

17Aug2016- First Cozumel Dive, the Santa Rosa Wall. The current was very strong…the strongest current I can recall experiencing while diving. You will notice when I get into the column how fast we zoom by the coral heads. Tarzan and I got separated from our group and ended up tagging along with another group for a while. Bump up to 1080p for best viewing…enjoy!!


----------



## J0nesitheSecond (Jun 27, 2016)

that's cool as hell. do they drop you off and then drift with the current with you so you don't get lost?


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

J0nesitheSecond said:


> that's cool as hell. do they drop you off and then drift with the current with you so you don't get lost?


Yeah...they drop you off and try to keep an eye on the group. With the water being ssooooo clear, it really isn't that difficult. The problem for us, Carl and I got separated because our group had two inexperienced divers that struggled with the current, so the DM swam off to tend to them. We surfaced with the boat about 100 yards away, while it was recovering the other divers. I was impressed that the boat captain knew exactly where we would be...he sped over and recovered us after spending only a few minutes on the surface.


----------

